# State pension - qualification



## Tammi (20 May 2013)

My husband (52) is 10 years as stay-at-home-parent, and never signed on after redundancy - so no stamp for that period.   He worked in ireland on and off for c. 10 years (and some years outside Ireland but will not count towards pension).   
For what period would he need to work to qualify for the contributory pension?


----------



## Black Sheep (20 May 2013)

Your husband should have signed for "Homemakers credits" when he first became a homemaker. However that's water under the bridge now. 

The first thing he needs to do is to request a Statement of PRSI contributions. He can apply on line welfare.ie. This will show how many contributions he has made since he first started work in Ireland, and also how many contributions are required to obtain the various rates of pension.

 He may have enough payments to get a part pension at age 67 and hopefully he will be able to get back to work. This is the only he can increase his rate of pension.

His other option may be to become a Dependent Adult of your Pension, but no one can predict at this stage how pensions will be assessed in 15 or more years time


----------



## daheff (22 May 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Your husband should have signed for "Homemakers credits" when he first became a homemaker. However that's water under the bridge now.


 
what are homemaker credits? My wife is at home...can she claim for this to keep her stamps up to date?


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2013)

Here's the information on Homemaker Credits.

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Homemakers.aspx

Note the time limit for claiming homemaker credits - they must be applied for by the end of the year after the person takes up homemaker duties.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 May 2013)

Dahef

Your wife does not need to apply for Homemakers credits as (I assume) she is the one in receipt of Child Benefit.

Only when a husband becomes the stay-at-home parent taking care of children HE needs to apply for Homemakers Credits to protect his pension entitlements and as gipiman has said there is a time limit for this.


----------



## daheff (24 May 2013)

Hi Black Sheep

Yes she is getting the Child benefits. 

thanks for helping folks


----------



## Tammi (27 May 2013)

Thanks for that, very helpful.  Never heard of the Homemakers credit before!


----------

